# The Herd: In a Slump



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

The pics have nothing to do with the title, just refers to my story for them. So, read the story in the voice of the Geico Insurance spokesman.

(monotone)Here is a picture of several cats in a field.











Here is Sundae walking in a field....note that her tail is "bottle-brush".











(more monotone) Here..is..Bear..hiding...in...the..grass.











This is a good picture of Bear.











Here is a slightly fuzzy photo of the Evil Twins fighting in the grass.











The next two pictures are of Belle imitating a prairie dog in the grass.





















Ha.....Ha....that slays me. :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hahahaha, too silly! Cute pics though! Love those ones of Belle - my Tliak does the same thing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, your cats have such a great life. My cats are so jealous. All they can see outside is snow. :?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Forget the cats... all I can see is snow!

Back on topic... Spike, one word - ADORABLE


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

how the Heck do you get all those cats to come in when you need to herd them back together? Do you have a secert whistle or something? I'm Amazed!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

YAY! More herd! More Herd!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Those pics of Belle and the others are soo cute. I love all your cats!


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

oh, they are gorge!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't herd cats...that's a fact. I just snap my fingers and they all troupe right in the door....yeah right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That picture of Bear is too good!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love prairie dog pictures, too cute for words! Bear is a cutie pie, so are all the others. Like in the 1st picture, can your cats go into the wooded tree area too or is there something blocking it :?:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

There's nothing blocking them from going into the trees. The older ones like to spend time over there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How cute! Cant get enough of them!


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Very cute! I love the first one of Belle


----------

